# USAF Air Materiel Command Design 938A Penetration Fighter Study of 1948



## jzichek (Oct 19, 2011)

Check out this article on the USAF Air Materiel Command Design 938A Penetration Fighter Study of 1948:







This was a study done to examine the pros and cons of stowing all fuel internally in a long range fighter aircraft. The image gallery reproduces the original memorandum describing the design and includes a high resolution three-view drawing. A large and handsome fighter design that would certainly be an interesting scratchbuilding project!

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## steve51 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting that jzichek. That drawing looks a bit like a F101. I've always liked the F86C/YF93A, another long range penetration concept. Two of them were actually built.


----------

